# New To The Forum



## kylek7398 (Dec 10, 2014)

Long story short, had to do a unit swap and should be taking delivery of a 15 312BH in the next couple of weeks. looking forward to being a part of the forums. I am not new to TT, but this will be our first Outback


----------



## kylek7398 (Dec 10, 2014)

Forgot to add that it is a diamond, so any potential 312BHers out there that know anything for the new models to be watching for would be greatly appreciated. The unit rolled off within the last week or two. Already have 303 and rejex ready as well as plan to address the front cap as soon as I get it home.
TV is 2012 GMC Sierra Crew w/ 5.3, 3.42, towing package, HD Cooling, ETC.

It is closer to spec for TV but wont be the first I have hooked to with this truck with similar tongue and weight and it did fine. I live in South GA, so dont spend alot of time in the mountains (just yet







)


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback purchase! No one with the black front cap has complained of fading issues....yet. I've had my Outback with the black front cap for just over a year, and it's still as shinny as it was when brand new.

Todd


----------



## kylek7398 (Dec 10, 2014)

Todd&Regan said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback purchase! No one with the black front cap has complained of fading issues....yet. I've had my Outback with the black front cap for just over a year, and it's still as shinny as it was when brand new.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd. What are using for wax/ UV protection?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site.

Download a copy of the Pre Deliver Inspection document from the link in my signature below (at bottom of page that opens). Expect to spend about 4 hours to complete it. Even new units have issues, so go slow and find all of them BEFORE you sign/pay for the unit.

Glad to have you as a member...


----------



## kylek7398 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Download a copy of the Pre Deliver Inspection document from the link in my signature below (at bottom of page that opens). Expect to spend about 4 hours to complete it. Even new units have issues, so go slow and find all of them BEFORE you sign/pay for the unit.
> 
> Glad to have you as a member...


Thanks! I actually printed it yesterday







Well it is kinda already bought. I purchased a 2014 Laredo 303TG in July. It had the normal warranty items to be fixed, but I also had a soft floor near the pantry. Turns out the grey tank had a leak in the top and the water had soaked from the bottom of the floor to the top causing it to rot. Long story short, it was brand new, but couldn't be repaired as such, so Keystone finally stepped in and made it right. Kudos to them for doing the right thing.

This is obviously a condensed version, but am happy to be close to finally camping.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I just use Turtle Wax spray wax regularly and buff it with liquid wax a couple times a year. Keystone claims to have addressed the fading issue they were having with the brown front caps. Time will tell.

Todd


----------

